# My WTF for the week of 4/9



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm watching VH1 and there's some All Access show about celebrity body parts.  Essentially the people interviewed are either praising celebrity body parts or tearing them to shreds and ridiculing them.

Then they came up on the topic of feet.  They compared Shaquille O'Neal and Paris Hilton.  Shaquille O'Neal wears a mens size 22, Paris Hilton wears a women's size 11 (same as me.)  When talking about Shaq's feet they made the usual cliche comments about big feet=big penis, big feet=he's the man! Wow, that guy's cool, he gets to custom order his size 22 shoe.  But when they talked about Paris Hilton's size 11feet, they completely ridiculed her.  What the hell is wrong with having big feet?? She's almost 6 feet tall, are we expecting her to wear a size 7? She'd fall over!  Not that I like her, but I have size 11 (sometimes 12) feet, and its become a real hassle for me.  I have to order shoes online, shop in special stores, and consistently be turned away from retail stores who stop carrying shoes past size 10.  By the time I get to sales, all the size 11 shoes are HIDEOUS.  And when I shop with my size 8 friends, they get all the shoes they want while I sit there and hate my wide, long, archless feet.

Well I'm over it.  I'm joining Paris in the Size 11 Brigade.  MAKE US SOME SHOES DAMMIT.

WTF is up with all the size 7s??



***No offense to those of you with small feet who are fortunate enough to find cute shoes in your size, but you gotta feel me on this one.  Jimmy Choo in a size 11?? Rare.***


----------



## Deirdre (Apr 11, 2007)

I am 5'4" with size 10 feet.  I'm lucky, I guess, because there are usually some size tens kicking around when I go shoe shopping, although, it seems lately, I have more competition.  Girls are a lot taller and longer footed than when I was a young thing.

Anyway, off your topic, slightly.

I had some pretty odd things said about my feet at times, but I just shrugged it off, you know, like "I guess a strong wind wouldn't knock you down" or "you'll never need to rent skis" and my dad thought it hilarious to sing "Yo feets too big" when I was just getting used to them.  But, I've never had anyone cut me down.

I think shoes, and clothes, need to be more diversified!  Like, even some size ten sandals, with cute little inadequate thin leather straps are not up to the task of accommodating my feet.  They just blow "delicate" styles apart.  Not all of us fit the mold, and just like a dress designed for a size zero girl rarely looks as good in size ten, nor does a shoe designed for a size six foot work in a size ten!  Smart designers recognize that, but they tend to be too expensive for this off the rack child. :/


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 11, 2007)

double post...


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 11, 2007)

LOve love love love ur post!!!!!! It really made me crack up!!!!!!!!!! WHAT THE HELL??? SINCE WHEN IS HAVING BIG FEET SO BAD???? I wear a size 8 and my mom wears  a size 6 and she calls me big foot...hahahha but im playing...but God these VH1 and MTV people...need to get a life?


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 11, 2007)

I feel your pain darling too. I'm 5'11'' and a little. I had wide, messed up, big feet (size 9-12). So not only is it hard to find shoes that are long enough, most styles of womens shoes won't even fit me width wise. Ballet flats? nope. A lot of pumps? nope. I love shoes, but hate shopping for them, just like pants (35'' inseam thank you). My brother had size 16 mens shoes. He needs to custom order them so when ever I feel bad about my feet I think of his feet and how huge they are.


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 11, 2007)

That's so stupid [the 'big feet' double standard]. People [vh1] need to grow up from being 12 years old! Who gives a crap about size anyway? Since when is being 'average' the only way?

My little sister is tiny (barely 5') and everything she wears looks so adorable on her! My older sister is tall (5'7) so her clothes looks so nice on her, because she has long pretty legs! Me? I'm not tall enough to be tall, and not short enough to be short; petite pants are too short and normal pants are too long for me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*hugs* My point is, I'm glad you're proud of your feet... You should be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We all have our frustrations in clothes/accessories and we have our strengths too.


----------



## glamdoll (Apr 11, 2007)

I have trouble finding things in my small feet!
Im a size 4 in boys 6 in women..
and sometimes they tell me they dont have it!!

I mean its not bad but it happens often

the benefit its that sometimes I get
my shoes at "kids" prices!! heheh


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 11, 2007)

Remember, these are the same 'entertainment' people that make comments about a celeb's weight (i.e. so and so has cellulite, so and so's weight is out of control!!, etc.) and then the next month, when that celeb has bones sticking out of their body these people make claims about drug abuse and anorexia.  So, no one can win!  I say screw what those TV idiots say!  They have major shortcomings of their own that they need to worry about--like why they are on VH1 commenting on the A-list when they themselves can't even make it on ANY list!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 11, 2007)

I feel the same way about clothes.  It's disgusting that there have to be stores that cater to plus sized women....and plus sized starts at size 12...which is the average size for an American woman.  If it were the other way around, and the majority of stores catered to an averaged size woman and thinner women had to shop in "specialty" stores, there'd be fires in every mall!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, I'm a 6-6½ in most womens' shoes and a 4½ in kids'. People are always saying how "cute" my little feet are, but there are never any good (reasonably priced and quality) shoes left other than the display (that's been handled and walked in) left. Many places start at 7 and only have a few 6s to start off with. And it used to be a money saver, buying tennis shoes in such small sizes. But now, the more popular ones are not even very cheap.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah I watched it too and I agree with you on Paris Hilton. ITs like they have a double standard. I don't get it, the standard for models is to be super tall so why can't they have big feet???????  Sshh.....


----------



## medusalox (Apr 12, 2007)

Dude, we should just put out a PSA that having big feet equates to having a big brain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a proud big foot at size 11!


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 12, 2007)

lol...i wear a 6-7 in women's and it's still hard to find shoes...sure they make them in my size and they're technically more readily available, but they're always the "sample" shoes and who the fuck wants to buy those? whenever i go shopping, if they're out, i always get asked if i want the sample...buy a pair of shoes that everyone else has tried on? no thanks


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_lol...i wear a 6-7 in women's and it's still hard to find shoes...sure they make them in my size and they're technically more readily available, but they're always the "sample" shoes and who the fuck wants to buy those? whenever i go shopping, if they're out, i always get asked if i want the sample...buy a pair of shoes that everyone else has tried on? no thanks_

 
 If I really loved the shoe I'd do it.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 12, 2007)

my sister has pretty big feet too. the only things she can really wear are converse, and she has to buy men's sizes. she too is almost 6 feet tall. i feel for her because she really likes the 40s and 50s styles, but it so hard for her to find cute shoes in her size.

i guess there's just the typical double standard. like people will say that jack black is a sexy son of a bitch, but how many times have you heard someone saying that and overweight lady star is sexy? very raaare. 

women are held to much higher beauty standards than men. it's completely unfair, and this is just another manifestation of it.


----------



## msmack (Apr 14, 2007)

Good topic.
I have size 9 feet that are outragously wide. Like seriously wide. My right foot is a bit F'd up from a piano crushing it (whole 'nother story!). I have always been a sneaker/closed toe kinda gal and shopping for any cute shoes is completely out! Any sort of strappy sandals I try on fit... sort of. My foot is spilling out, all over the place. The straps choke it out so bad as well. Can I ever find a shoe to go with my cute new polka dot dress... I don't think so! But I guess its like the whole 'pants situation' ... you gotta try on a million pairs to the point where its depressing... I need a 30/30 in pants... you think they make that size in most stores....NO! Shoes...its a love/hate relationship....
I guess I don't have 'big' feet but I do have 'plus size' width that just doesnt come in many cute styles! I feel the pain.


----------

